# Px4 exteded mag



## jryano85 (Jul 14, 2007)

So all this talk about the Px4 made me do my research and go to the gun shop and hold it... Now I think I've decided on going with it as my first gun. I've shot a few 9mm and a few .40 and I seem to lean toward the .40 more. I was wondering when I do purchase the gun how can I get the extended 17 round magazine? Thanks for yalls help.
Ryan


----------



## ScottyMac (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got three 17 round mags and paid about $28 each. If you search on-line I'm sure you will see there are many places that sell them. I've seen them at Cheaper Than Dirt and CDNN for around the same price. Good luck with your PX4 .40cal, I love mine.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I got mine from CDNN. It makes the gun much heavier, but with a total of 18 rounds I don't have to carry a spare mag which is nice.


----------

